# Require info on McCORMICK G25



## g25 (May 5, 2012)

Hello folks, I have a compact tractor that I picked up last year and am having a real @#$% time finding much info on it. It's a "McCORMICK G25 TOP". It's a 4X4 compact tractor with a loader on the front, has a Kubota 21hp diesel engine. It seems to be built in Italy and I'm guessing around 2004 but only a guess. Do any of you well-informed folks have any info on this little gem. Sounds like it's parent company is Argo and might have been made for McCORMICK by Landini, Laverda or Valpadana. I'm at a loss as to what year this tractor is, or what to call it when looking for parts. Thanks for any help!!!!


----------

